# Ottawa Wildlife Refuge hunt



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

We hunted sec. O4 Thursday. It is east of crane creek I call it. Found a 13 point big rack deer that was gut shot. Looks like earlier in week of gun. I know it happens but in case someone reads this thread and wondered about it. I tagged 1 doe and my partners missed a couple does but they had good reasons of missing so they said. Overall a good hunt for us.


----------



## TDD11 (Aug 5, 2015)

Did you contact ODNR about the buck? If it was that nice, I would have gotten a tag to at least take the rack home...


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Not saying island troller is this way, but myself and many of my friends whom hunt do not have any interest in bucks we have no history with. We have found several bucks just over the years - we find some every year when we spend the weekend and second gun season doing organized drives. We will cover a lot of acres tomorrow and Sunday and will likely find 1 or more this weekend if history tells me anything (maybe not?). Some are fresher from the first of the week, but several have been older than that (could be any cause you cannot tell at that point). We may snap a pic, but we just leave them where they are. And that is a buck of any size not just basket racks. I guess before somebody says it (sooooooo many posters like this now days) - no we have never left a booner in the woods and I'm sure if we found one that large somebody would call the cty warden. But we have left some really nice deer down there....deer that would fit right in at the taxi shops. 

Other hunters are just fascinated with antlers (not a thing wrong with that at all) and want every decent set, or even every inch of antler they can get. Maybe they make crafts, knives, etc. also. I know a few guys like this and they would never leave any antlers in the woods. They have several sets they found over the years and even mounted deer and had euros done with coloring and fixes (from chewing) from dead bucks they have found. 

There is no right or wrong here...just pointing out many hunters just snap a pic and move on unless it is something very special, or unique.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

I just took a picture and moved on. It was that nice. My buck tag was spent during bow anyway. We wanted venison for family freezer on this hunt.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

We found an 8 point with a little shovel at the base Saturday on the second drive. I had passed bow shots at him 3 times during November right ion the immediate area. I did snap a photo also and then back to pushing.

We killed 6 deer Saturday doing 3 organized drives with 8 hunters. Sunday we did 3 drives and saw fewer deer. Nothing except yearlings at close range and everything else was outside 50 yards on the run so no shots were fired. We covered about 900 acres over the weekend. It was a lot of fun.


----------

